# [ebuild] Plugin Gaim per supportare Avant-Windows-Navigator

## comio

Uso gaim e sono felice,

Uso awn e sono felice (overlay xeffects).

Integrare gaim con awn mi ha reso ancora più felice.

Ecco l'ebuild (nominate il file come gaim-awn-12.ebuild) (graze a Drizzt Do` Urden)

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /usr/portage/local/comio/x11-plugins/gaim-awn/gaim-awn-12.ebuild,v 1.1 2007/03/23 17:03:00 comio Exp $

inherit multilib

MY_P="gaim_awn-rev${PV}"

DESCRIPTION="Gaim plugin for avant-window-navigator"

HOMEPAGE="http://code.google.com/p/awn-plugins/"

SRC_URI="http://awn-plugins.googlecode.com/files/${MY_P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

S=${WORKDIR}

DEPEND=">=net-im/gaim-1.0.0

       gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator"

RDEPEND=${DEPEND}

src_install() {

        exeinto /usr/$(get_libdir)/gaim

        doexe gaim_awn.so || die "cannot install gaim_awn.so"

}

```

quello vecchio:

```

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /usr/portage/local/comio/x11-plugins/gaim-awn/gaim-awn-12.ebuild,v 1.1 2007/03/23 17:03:00 comio Exp $

MY_P="gaim_awn-rev${PV}"

DESCRIPTION="Gaim plugin for avant-window-navigator"

HOMEPAGE="http://code.google.com/p/awn-plugins/"

SRC_URI="http://awn-plugins.googlecode.com/files/${MY_P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

RESTRICT="mirror"

DEPEND=">=net-im/gaim-1.0.0

       gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator"

src_compile() {

        cd ${WORKDIR}

        make || die "Unable to make!"

}

src_install() {

        cd ${WORKDIR}

        insinto /usr/lib/gaim

        doins gaim_awn.so

}

```

Ovviamente dovete avere installato awn (io uso quello dell'overlay xeffects).

ciao

luigi

----------

## drizztbsd

Non è per fare il solito pignolo ma bisogna mettere S=${WORKDIR}, usare emake, doexe per i so e deve essere multilib compatibile (dato che è ~amd64) sennò fallisce con multilib-strict.

Per il resto appena arrivo a casa lo provo, grazie  :Razz: 

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /usr/portage/local/comio/x11-plugins/gaim-awn/gaim-awn-12.ebuild,v 1.1 2007/03/23 17:03:00 comio Exp $

MY_P="gaim_awn-rev${PV}"

DESCRIPTION="Gaim plugin for avant-window-navigator"

HOMEPAGE="http://code.google.com/p/awn-plugins/"

SRC_URI="http://awn-plugins.googlecode.com/files/${MY_P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

S=${WORKDIR}

DEPEND=">=net-im/gaim-1.0.0

       gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator"

RDEPEND=${DEPEND}

src_install() {

        exeinto /usr/$(get_libdir)/gaim

        doexe gaim_awn.so || die "cannot install gaim_awn.so"

} 
```

----------

## federico

Scusate :°

Gaim bene o male lo sappiamo tutti che cosa e', ma awn che sarebbe? Cercando un poco ho trovato che forse e' un "avant window navigator" e l'ho trovato hostato sotto google code (ma lo ha prodotto google?) http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/ ma non ho capito che ha di speciale, oltre ad essere una barra carina, e che cosa ha da spartire gaim in una barra...

GraSSie per le future delucidazioni!

----------

## comio

 *federico wrote:*   

> Scusate :°
> 
> Gaim bene o male lo sappiamo tutti che cosa e', ma awn che sarebbe? Cercando un poco ho trovato che forse e' un "avant window navigator" e l'ho trovato hostato sotto google code (ma lo ha prodotto google?) http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/ ma non ho capito che ha di speciale, oltre ad essere una barra carina, e che cosa ha da spartire gaim in una barra...
> 
> GraSSie per le future delucidazioni!

 

awn è una barra stile "OsX". Però lo sviluppatore è molto attivo e talentuoso  :Smile:  Permette, tramite dbus, di poter modificare icone e messaggi. Con il plugin gaim manda alcuni eventi facendo cambiare l'icona della barra. Lo so che in se è una sciocchezza... ma è carina  :Smile: 

ciao

luigi

----------

## federico

Sara' talentuoso ma a me la barra "slampeggia" di brutto e di fatti e' inutilizzabile ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

devi avere o beryl o compiz attivo.

----------

## riverdragon

La barra è bellissima, ogni tanto la scarico da svn e la provo. Purtroppo però io la voglio usare con l'autohide, e capita a volte che sparisca e non si ripresenti più. Quindi devo aspettare ancora, purtroppo, senza autohide occupa troppo spazio.

----------

## gutter

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## riverdragon

Ehi drizzt io ottengo questo errore con il tuo ebuild

```
>>> Install gaim-awn-12 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/gaim-awn-12/image/ category x11-plugins

/usr/local/portage/x11-plugins/gaim-awn/gaim-awn-12.ebuild: line 23: get_libdir: command not found
```

e viene creata la cartella /usr/gaim anziché installare in /usr/lib/gaim.

Ora ne servirebbero di equivalenti per gli script di amarok, di listen, di firefox...  :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Ehi drizzt io ottengo questo errore con il tuo ebuild
> 
> ```
> >>> Install gaim-awn-12 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/gaim-awn-12/image/ category x11-plugins
> 
> ...

 

Forse serve ereditare l'eclass multilib, aggiungi:

```
inherit multilib
```

----------

## riverdragon

Comunque il plugin non sembra funzionare. Comio, da te che fa? Sostituisce l'immagine del contatto con l'icona di awn o sbaglio? Qui vedo solo la normale icona di gaim, ma sfuocata (immagino sia ingrandita da un'immagine piccola).

----------

